# Hunting deer with rocks- my diatribe-- also posted in classifieds



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

The lease of your youth -- your dad took your family and the kids- hunted and killed rabbits and coyotes at night or maybe the holy grail a bobcat? You got to take your bb gun or a .22 and explore between the morning hunt and the afternoon hunt and catch armadillos or catch fish or find horn toads/arrow heads.
Heck that's the what I was on as a kid--Example: it was hot and we were there for a week-too hot for us to want to kill a deer and deal with the meat for a week- my Dad told me -- "hey you wanna earn my respect as a hunter?" I of course said yes -- he said "Here take these 7 rocks-- I want you to sneak up on a deer and when you can hit one of them with a rock -- I will know you can hunt." 
Took me all week --I never killed a deer that week-- but guess what? 
Sunup to sun-down I staked deer and tried to throw a rock to hit one--
I did it on Saturday before we were leaving Sunday -- tiny little doe and I hit her just in front of her left leg from about 20' -- but I did it! I was 10' Tall for a a month -- I could hit deer with rocks!-- I dont need no Stinking GUNS!
Its a memory I will always carry with me -- now -- I am looking for a lease to take the kids on a couple of 5 times during season and once in the summer-- I cant find anything -- NADA on a couple of the sites and when I get a lead I call and when I talk to these lease bosses/or rep/landowner-- they say "Well our biggest deer last year was a 157-- but we expect to do more this year--
I dont care -- What I do care about is my kids see game --

When did this become about growing deer in high fences and 100K protein bills?
Jeez I am trying to find a lease that will allow my kids to hunt and no I don't care if they shoot a 50000 inch buck I would however like to see game and plenty of it -- especially exotics --and I want to teach them they dont have to shoot every time they go.--But, I want them to shoot "stuff" and learn to hunt and be men and get away from the freaking TV.
I am willing to spend 7K this years to do it and want something in the rock springs area-- but it not looking possible -- 
RIDICULOUS -- are we even hunting anymore?
I could care less about shooting a whitetail deer anymore-- 
Sorry but this is frustrating -- Hunting used to be about hoping to find the big one-- not ranching and feeding him and then shooting him-- if you have a rick springs area lease with exotics and are looking for a family like mine-- let me know please-- I would be happy to send you my money --


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, so you want a lease with lots of deer and lots of exotics where you can shoot what you want without worrying about growing trophies. And you want to be able to let your kids run around the lease 'exploring' between hunts and shooting stuff with .22s. And you think efforts to improve the herd quality like supplemental feed programs are ridiculous. 

Yeah, you are going to be looking for a long time.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Only one example...

http://www.landwatch.com/Edwards-County-Texas-Land-for-sale/pid/200687634


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think you really ... REALLY missed the point Salty. It went to the birds when it went from heritage to business ...

But - Why does it have to be Rock Springs? Why limit yourself on what seems like an impossible search? Plenty of family lease opportunities exist in other parts of the state.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pay to play, been that way for 20 years, whats the point? rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> The lease of your youth -- your dad took your family and the kids- hunted and killed rabbits and coyotes at night or maybe the holy grail a bobcat? You got to take your bb gun or a .22 and explore between the morning hunt and the afternoon hunt and catch armadillos or catch fish or find horn toads/arrow heads.
> Heck that's the what I was on as a kid--Example: it was hot and we were there for a week-too hot for us to want to kill a deer and deal with the meat for a week- my Dad told me -- "hey you wanna earn my respect as a hunter?" I of course said yes -- he said "Here take these 7 rocks-- I want you to sneak up on a deer and when you can hit one of them with a rock -- I will know you can hunt."
> Took me all week --I never killed a deer that week-- but guess what?
> Sunup to sun-down I staked deer and tried to throw a rock to hit one--
> ...


East Texas Family Lease. You are 47, when you were 20 you should have bought land, you are SOL in the great state of Texas. rs


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't miss anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

you are going to have to expand your search to more of the east side of Texas. the farther south you go in Texas the more important "growing" deer becomes. just the way it is these days..... lots of people out there wanting to shoot that big buck and are willing to pay a lot of money to do it. somewhere in the the mid to late 90's heritage and tradition on deer hunting went out the window. it's all business now...


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Leakey*

try looking around Leakey..i know that's not what u were saying u wanted but from what u describe that might be a good area


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rocking the Deer*

Before I read your post I thought you may be referring to some hunting an older work associate told me about. He said that years ago they had a lease in Sonora with a lot of box canyons. He said that they would walk in a line from the open end of the canyon and throw rocks ahead of them. When they approached the far end they would see the deer scaling up the side of the steep rock hill and they would shoot them. He called it rocking the deer! I guess if you were an Indian with a bow and arrows it may be a little more sporting! I'm not judging (them) I'm just saying (giving my opinion)!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I understand your position and agree with you to an extent but what you are forgetting is that times change, people's addititudes change and opportunities change b/c of these things. Just like anything, once a certain group of people become interested in something, they become willing to do almost unheard of things in order to take advantange of their new found interest. 

Use professional sports for example. I would bet that when you were young, the average family could afford to go to a pro sports game, eat at the concession stand and have a great time. Most of this is now overpriced for the average American family.

I look at hunting/wildlife management the same way. Once people became interested in managing for wildlife and growing better quality deer, they began to invest money and time into it and thus have outpriced the average American family but unlike professional sports, this created an industry that helps local, small town communities survive. There is now a thriving private wildlife industry (thank God b/c I'd probably work at Burger King without it). The income generated in local communities b/c of out of towners shopping in rural towns is what keeps a lot of them afloat. Also think about the average rancher who would have had to sell the ranch b/c it is next to impossible to make a living in the cattle industry. My rant for what it's worth.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Buy 10 acres and do what you want or hunt the national forest.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

It will be tough to find a lease with that amount of freedom because other people abused those freedoms before you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

For that amount of money it sounds like you could find a smaller lease that you could lease only for you and your family or possibly team with someone with like goals. I don't think serious hunters are going to want kids exploring during hunting season.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> find a smaller lease that you could lease only for you and your family or possibly team with someone with like goals. I don't think serious hunters are going to want kids exploring during hunting season.


X2 ^
I leased 200 acres low fenced near Fredericksburg for 13 years. The landowner rule was total deer killed be 2 people's limit or less. I followed his rules. The landowner was a straight shooting good person. Even though he kept cedar off the place, certain areas were thick with oak and brush. Deer were numerous. I know I respected him, and I think it went both ways. It was a great lease. I could take a guest and not be intruding on other hunters rights. The last 6 years there, I killed bucks only with a bow. Bow hunting taught me things similar to what you described. You could do what you wanted on a small lease.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Dog said:


> I didn't miss anything.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


So you're fed up with growing deer and rules too?

What's really humorous (and I am NOT directing this towards anyone) is if you took the average Texas deer hunter to any other state in the U.S., they'd probably never be able to kill a deer.

Matt - we run a family lease, and although we have a management plan in place, we encourage the kind of hunt your looking for. In the event that you want to look into a different part of the state - send me a pm and I'll get you on the waiting list. Our memberships are quite a bit cheaper than $7K by quite a bit. No exotics though. This year's membership is full, you'd be looking into next season before we could have a hole.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

There are so many aspects of what people want now days. I used to pay the higher prices and help manage places etc.. Got tired of it with the restrictions. Now that I have a wife and 2 young boys that are ready to start hunting, I decided to find a place that is family friendly and give it a shot. I joined an E TX property. So far it has been good. I personally will only shoot a muture legal buck, but the wife and kids will love to shoot the first legal deer they see. Plus a lot closer drive than the panhandle or west TX.

With the funds you mentioned. I would find an E TX property and lease about 500-700 acres all to yourself. Lots of rabbits, squirrels, typically hogs and deer. Closer drive as well. Give it a shot for a year, thats what I am doing. It could end up a bust, but so far its been fun.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Back when you were hitting deer with rocks a gallon of gas cost .99 cents and you could buy a new Ford truck for 20,000. Times have changed my friend and yes it is sad. Keep looking, I posted a lease in RS about three weeks ago that wanted two hunters for 1,200 each. If I run across anything I'll pm you. On a side note, camping with your kids in the National Forest is a great way to get started until you find something. Kids don't know what things cost. Gods country is in the woods no matter where it is. G-Luck


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Im glad I got to hunt and got my 2 sons out hunting similar to the way the op described, that is what it was all about , don't like the way it is going now and give it up and niether of my sons hunt any longer because of the way it is. I know times have changed hunting, our country, my job, don't meen I have to like it I quit hunting and soon i will be able to quit my job, my country all i can do is vote. yes there are a few leases out there that a good family hunting experience can happen but they are getting fewer and fewer, and it is a shame.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

When I was a kid my dad's family lease was $125.00 in Meridian,Texas. It backed up to the State Park. During the day I would hunt small game with my pellet gun. Those Robins are some dumb birds and Quail were everywhere. I had the time of my life on that lease but now its so commercialized I dont even care to hunt Whitetail. I would just soon get a license, buy a fawn from a breeder, tie it to a tree in the back yard, feed it protein and shoot it when its mature.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I own land in east Texas, and am very lucky to have the neighbors I have. Everyone that hunts manage hunts. We feed protein. We do cull, and there a many years we may not shoot a buck. I shot a buck last year, and before that it was 10 years ago, a cull spike. This is called letting the walk, and grow up. 
Some of the land owners don't hunt, and with respect to our community effort to raise large quality deer, they will not let people hunt. If a lease comes up around us, which has been a long time ago, we get together and lease it to keep the outsiders out. 

Call it being stingy, but it is a plan that has been working for many years. We have thousands of acres, no high fences, and have the same quality deer that some of the local high game ranches have. 

Also, previous problems know that we know both of the GWs very well, and have them on speed dial!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank God we still have our little piece of 'heaven' in Falcon that we have hunted for 25 years or so. My sons have all gone through their 'rite of passage' with their first buck kills there on this small tract of land a quarter of a mile from Falcon Lake, where we also bass fish in the summer time. I shot my first buck @ 12yrs. old about 10 miles north of this ranch while sitting in the deer blind w/my Dad. The memories of the hunt are etched in my memory banks forever, as are the memories of my boys first buck harvests in their minds. Things have surely changed, and for those who hunt high dollar, high protein and high scoring bucks, more power to ya. 

To me, a "real" buck hunt is a free ranging whitetail in his element on top of his game, in his prime with a respectable set of headgear, that I can outsmart and harvest for table fare. Satisfaction for me is not just the thrill of killing a huge buck and hanging him on the wall and not eating the meat.

To each his own, we were all brought up differently and have different values and goals in life. To the OP, I hope u find that 'little piece of heaven' for your family! And when u find it, don't ever let it go.......


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

yea salty you did -- you completely missed the point -- it isn't about shooting a ton of deer-- or so many animals as to be irresponsible, or not following sound management practices so everyone has an opportunity to shoot something-- it isn't about spending 5 grand and feeling obligated to "fill the freezer" to get my money back --
It is about doing something with my kids and giving them some freedom in a place they aren't going to get nabbed by some pedophile-- Its about letting them drive the truck before they are 15 years old. Is about them doing things I know they will remember the rest of their lives -- long after I am gone.
Its about making them earn their keep. The deer lease I want on will focus on the kids. If I want to shoot some giant buck -- I will pony up the dough and go do it-- Its not like it is any great accomplishment in Texas anymore --in my opinion--
with all the supplemental feeding, genetics etc -- you can go to a high fenced game ranch and plunk down your 15-20K and be assured of killing a Giant -- or you can get on a high dollar low fence ranch that has a ton of giants walking around and pick the one you like and hunt him-- Thats not what I want-- but hey if that's what you want-- Good on ya -- I wish you luck-- its just not my deal.
Some folks like offshore-- some inshore -- some like freshwater
For me in isnt about raising deer-its about kids - I thought there were more like minded people-- and to be honest since posting this I have a found a few. This has nothing to do with high or low fence-- I am not bashing anyone for their likes or dilikes-- I am just trying to find a lease with people who think like I do. You and I are obviously not on the same wavelength. I hope you have a great day


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> yea salty you did -- you completely missed the point -- it isn't about shooting a ton of deer-- or so many animals as to be irresponsible, or not following sound management practices so everyone has an opportunity to shoot something-- it isn't about spending 5 grand and feeling obligated to "fill the freezer" to get my money back --
> It is about doing something with my kids and giving them some freedom in a place they aren't going to get nabbed by some pedophile-- Its about letting them drive the truck before they are 15 years old. Is about them doing things I know they will remember the rest of their lives -- long after I am gone.
> Its about making them earn their keep. The deer lease I want on will focus on the kids. If I want to shoot some giant buck -- I will pony up the dough and go do it-- Its not like it is any great accomplishment in Texas anymore --in my opinion--
> with all the supplemental feeding, genetics etc -- you can go to a high fenced game ranch and plunk down your 15-20K and be assured of killing a Giant -- or you can get on a high dollar low fence ranch that has a ton of giants walking around and pick the one you like and hunt him-- Thats not what I want-- but hey if that's what you want-- Good on ya -- I wish you luck-- its just not my deal.
> ...


Just to clear up your misconception.....I've hunted one of the top low fence ranches in Texas for the last six years. I don't even want to say what I paid. It was obscene, but worth it to me. I killed exactly 2 bucks in this time......good luck in your quest.....


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

And for you -- that's what you wanted to do -- ITs just not my deal-- 5-10 years ago -- yes-- today no-- 
i hope you feel like you got a good deal and made some friends out of the deal.
I am sure its loaded with good guys-- they are just looking for a different thing than i am-- and they manage the ranch accordingly -- I completely get it-- I was just frustrated because i was not seeing the kind of place i wanted and I feel like too many are putting to much on antlers -- hell its rock spring I feel it is doubtful to grow the same class bucks -- that the nunley (low fence) or the Somerberito (high fence_ have--under low fence with a native deer heard managed and fed protein -- south Texas bucks are just going to be bigger-and the have a gentic predisposition to do that -- Bill carter Proved this- my issue was -- its in vogue for these guys to try and manage every lease like they are wanting muy grandes every year-- and I think some of the fun of hunting and the family lease has been lost consquently


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> yea salty you did -- you completely missed the point -- it isn't about shooting a ton of deer-- or so many animals as to be irresponsible, or not following sound management practices so everyone has an opportunity to shoot something-- it isn't about spending 5 grand and feeling obligated to "fill the freezer" to get my money back --
> It is about doing something with my kids and giving them some freedom in a place they aren't going to get nabbed by some pedophile-- Its about letting them drive the truck before they are 15 years old. Is about them doing things I know they will remember the rest of their lives -- long after I am gone.
> Its about making them earn their keep. The deer lease I want on will focus on the kids. If I want to shoot some giant buck -- I will pony up the dough and go do it-- Its not like it is any great accomplishment in Texas anymore --in my opinion--
> with all the supplemental feeding, genetics etc -- you can go to a high fenced game ranch and plunk down your 15-20K and be assured of killing a Giant -- or you can get on a high dollar low fence ranch that has a ton of giants walking around and pick the one you like and hunt him-- Thats not what I want-- but hey if that's what you want-- Good on ya -- I wish you luck-- its just not my deal.
> ...


Nope, I didn't miss a thing.

Most people who spend a chunk of change on a deer lease have enough invested to want to care for the place and the deer herd. The object is to have lots of game and quality game. To have a place you can go to and relax and enjoy time with your family. Yes, to kill a few animals.

The problem is if you take a ranch that has a good amount of game and fill it with hunters who just want to shoot whatever they want to shoot and don't want to take the time to try to manage it to grow mature deer and you probably won't have anything worth being a part of in fairly short order. Every decent up and coming deer will catch a bullet from someone's kid or wife. I have been on that type of lease. There is no passing decent 4.5 year old bucks because all the other people on the lease will cut their kids or wives loose on them in a heartbeat if they get the chance.

I am on a pretty good lease. Not a super top end lease but no low end lease either. We do manage our herd with strict harvest rules and we do have lots of deer and some good deer. We do not feed protein or have a high fence. The last thing I want is a guy who wants to get on and just shoot what they want and let the kids run around between the hunts exploring and shooting 22s. There is a place and time for everything but that isn't the place or time IMO. At least I don't want folks running around where I hunt popping off .22s between hunts. I don't want to pass on deer year after year to let them get very mature only to have to worry about some guy letting his kids kill them before they have a chance to show their full potential. I put in lots of time, effort and money to have something nice. I don't want other people screwing it up.

Hunting is always about the kids with me. Always. You'd be surprised how fast they can learn to age and judge deer and how quickly they learn why we do what we do to try to improve the herd. Kids hunting and growing big deer are not mutually exclusive. You can have both, you know. You can manage for good bucks and still kill plenty of deer. My kids kill a pile of deer every year because there are always plenty of culls and does to be shot.

Good luck finding a spot to take your kids hunting. I hope you find a good lease that makes you happy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It has taken a long time to find the group we have on our place. We all really enjoy the family time at the lease. I raised eating deer, rabbits and fish we killed and caught.. that's how I really want to raise my kids. We focus hard on managing our deer but at the same time make sure all the kiddos on the ranch learn everything they need to know about the outdoors and have the time if their life. So many people divide good trophy ranches with to many rules to have fun with the family and friends. With do many opinions and different ideas it can be hard to find a place with that is fun and affordable. We pay a lot of money per acre for our lease but each year slowly add 1-2 hunters and are cautious in the progress. We look for hunters with kids now more and more. Each year our cost go down adding a hunter or 2 with kiddos and we add fun to the ranch doing so. Still out of all the calls we get we make sure we find the right fit for our entire group. The kids are a blast. Even the management hunts we offer now are 95% youth hunts just because we love taking the youngsters hunting. 
There are lots of good points on this thread. I think both of the last 2 post have great opinions but both are not a match for each other on the same lease. That's why it's do hard to find the perfect group.. 
There are a lot of good family places out there but like anything else.. It's going to take some effort to make it successful.

How about some youngster pics from all the hunters here? I think you will see there are some great places still available.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more of the kiddos.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Teaching Values*

I think that's what it boils down to. Helping your children develop a good set of values. I'm not sure about your finances but as another responder said buy yourself a place, even if its 20-50 acres. It's all going up in value and if you don't do too many improvements and keep it for a little time you won't lose any money when you sell it. I almost waited too long. I bought my place about 12 years ago when my oldest was 27 and my youngest was 15 (I didn't start hunting until I was in my mid-40's). I have never regretted buying the small ranch. It seems harder now to get them to go with me there but I'll probably leave it to them when I go to the happy hunting grounds!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

How many kids that hunt on a top end lease or shoot a 150" 'cull' at a very young age will still be hunting when they are my age IF they can afford it? Its truely sad to look back over the years (52yrs) and see where deer hunting has gone....what really matters is NOT counted in inches.....WW


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> How many kids that hunt on a top end lease or shoot a 150" 'cull' at a very young age will still be hunting when they are my age IF they can afford it? Its truely sad to look back over the years (52yrs) and see where deer hunting has gone....what really matters is NOT counted in inches.....WW


I agree with this comment my self. I actually mentioned this exact thing to every father that calls each year that is trying to find there youngster a big deer. Most of the youth hunts we take the youngsters would rather hunt rabbits, hogs and javalina... Run snares and catch the bass than shoot a 140-150... Sometimes the idea of teaching them to eat what they kill is lost too. Even the javalina in our picture was cooked for the kiddos. I was raised if you kill it you eat it. Deer hunting has changed so much but it's the majority of people that have changed it., that's one reason we love our place so much.... The bobcats and coyotes we took this year each day were skinned and tanned when the youngsters were with us and 99% of the time the kids had to help or they weren't going on the next run. We release all of our fish unless the kids are there and we usually take 4-5 of them to cook just to teach them that this is what it's about. Most of the meals on our lease come off the land. 
Our entire group has become about the kids. We don't have a limit of deer we have to take, we don't have a biologist or owner telling us we have to shoot anything.... It's very old school and a very rare ranch in that aspect. That can be very hard to find these days. We have a small pasture about 500 acres we let the kids go crazy in with BB guns and take them rabbit hunting just about every evening. We shoot bows, and guns at the range, take the kids to fill feeders, if a deer or hog needs tracked we try and let the kids find the animal... Letting the kids drive to stands and run the snares... It's all about them doing and not watching. 
Some kids will never have the chance at taking a monster buck and that's why we give away the hunts on our place. Deer hunting has defiantly changed.. We have decided to take a lot of deer this coming season.. There are going to be some sore shoulders on some youngsters this year for sure.. We make all of our own sausage at the ranch and much if the meet goes into that. Too many folks put a dollar figure on inches and not the 3 months they get to enjoy the entire hunt and all the cool things that come with it ..


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

topwateraddict said:


> you are going to have to expand your search to more of the east side of Texas.


...where you can teach your kids about red-necks that steal your feeders and anything else they can get their grubby fingers on.

I grew tired of leases, which, should be a hand shake agreement at the point of remittance for the landowner to honor his promises & respect your hunting area. Instead he turns his cows loose in the pasture that WAS fenced off specifically for hunting but the grass is greener for his cows. They knock over your feeder. The land owner changes his mind mid season about your trailer being on his property. Or, he doesn't like where you put it so he moves it without your consent. You pay him your hard earned money & when you're gone he is allowing day hunters to hunt in your area. You spend your money, labor, sweat & toil to improve his property for nothing in return. The guy that takes your place gladly pays his money after you have left your area smartly tailored. Land owners prosper & profit and all you have is an eight point basket rack because the pictures of the animals he swore were there just didn't show up this season. Or, the owner promises doe tags but for personal problems just didn't get to the TPWD to get it done. But, you can count on it next year. Go ahead & pay now (April) but don't bring your trailer before November.

I am done with all that. It's a LOT easier to go & pay for a hunt.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> I agree with this comment my self. I actually mentioned this exact thing to every father that calls each year that is trying to find there youngster a big deer. Most of the youth hunts we take the youngsters would rather hunt rabbits, hogs and javalina... Run snares and catch the bass than shoot a 140-150... Sometimes the idea of teaching them to eat what they kill is lost too. Even the javalina in our picture was cooked for the kiddos. I was raised if you kill it you eat it. Deer hunting has changed so much but it's the majority of people that have changed it., that's one reason we love our place so much.... The bobcats and coyotes we took this year each day were skinned and tanned when the youngsters were with us and 99% of the time the kids had to help or they weren't going on the next run. We release all of our fish unless the kids are there and we usually take 4-5 of them to cook just to teach them that this is what it's about. Most of the meals on our lease come off the land.
> Our entire group has become about the kids. We don't have a limit of deer we have to take, we don't have a biologist or owner telling us we have to shoot anything.... It's very old school and a very rare ranch in that aspect. That can be very hard to find these days. We have a small pasture about 500 acres we let the kids go crazy in with BB guns and take them rabbit hunting just about every evening. We shoot bows, and guns at the range, take the kids to fill feeders, if a deer or hog needs tracked we try and let the kids find the animal... Letting the kids drive to stands and run the snares... It's all about them doing and not watching.
> Some kids will never have the chance at taking a monster buck and that's why we give away the hunts on our place. Deer hunting has defiantly changed.. We have decided to take a lot of deer this coming season.. There are going to be some sore shoulders on some youngsters this year for sure.. We make all of our own sausage at the ranch and much if the meet goes into that. Too many folks put a dollar figure on inches and not the 3 months they get to enjoy the entire hunt and all the cool things that come with it ..
> View attachment 1462626
> ...


That all sounds awesome. Man I'm glad to hear about you guys doing it right.

(Except the yotes. I leave them where they fall)


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Brett, First Class as always Brother! Exact place I will get on and take my son.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thats the right idea brett-- u have the best of both worlds rt there-- Giant deer and kids fun


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> Brett, First Class as always Brother! Exact place I will get on and take my son.


Are you in town? Give me a shout I lost most of my contacts.

Thanks guys for the kind replies. This year should be a good one. Lots of rain the right time down there. We are looking forward to it again for sure. 
Matt I hope you find the right place. Brett


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Are you in town? Give me a shout I lost most of my contacts.
> 
> Thanks guys for the kind replies. This year should be a good one. Lots of rain the right time down there. We are looking forward to it again for sure.
> Matt I hope you find the right place. Brett


Brett,
I am leaving Angola this come Tues, I am ready to get out of here. I will give you a shout Wed/Thurs.


----------

